# Zippered/slicered HDVR2 claims to be running 6.2a...



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

...but didn't switch over to DST last night. Should I:

Flip the boot page back to 6.2 and re-slice
Reslice the current partition that claims to be 6.2a
run rbautch's script on the new partition
something else.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> ...but didn't switch over to DST last night. Should I:
> 
> Flip the boot page back to 6.2 and re-slice
> Reslice the current partition that claims to be 6.2a
> ...


Start by checking your timezone/DST settings in the tivo menu 

-HH


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, I checked that already. My other HDVR2 made the switch like a champ. Come to think of it, I didn't have to patch the XM radio offsets in tivoapp of the incorrect HDVR2 to be able to trickplay the music channels...hmm...


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, I attempted to re-slice from the current "6.2a" partition. No go. The slicer hung up running installSw.itcl. I am thinking I should flip the boot partition back to the "6.2" partition, but would appreciate any other suggestions.

What is the correct procedure for swapping the boot procedure through telnet?


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> Well, I attempted to re-slice from the current "6.2a" partition. No go. The slicer hung up running installSw.itcl. I am thinking I should flip the boot partition back to the "6.2" partition, but would appreciate any other suggestions.
> 
> What is the correct procedure for swapping the boot procedure through telnet?


You can flip the bootpage using the procedure in the "when things go wrong" section of This post -- you can run those commands via telnet as well as when booting from CD, but be careful, as you MAY BE already on the 6.2 (not 6.2a) partition. I found that somtimes when slice upgrade does not complete, it thinks you are running 6.2a when you are still running 6.2 (sounds like it may be your issue).

I would examine both hda4 and hda7 to be sure which is the "6.2 and which is 6.2a" partition. Back them both up if you can. Check for presence of your hacks and timestamps on files altered by your previous upgrade method.

Lastly, you can also try my "sliceUp" tool for slice upgrade if you have the slices and all the hack files you want to keep are in the current root. ( see same post as above)

-HH


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Very strange.

I flipped the bootpage, expecting to see 6.2, but it still said 6.2a. However, now it is recognizing DST...so problem solved?


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> Very strange.
> 
> I flipped the bootpage, expecting to see 6.2, but it still said 6.2a. However, now it is recognizing DST...so problem solved?


I am not certain of that, but I think the way it determines the version is based on MFS contents and NOT based on OS, so you can run 6.2 and have it still think it is 6.2a (and vice versa). I am guessing somehow you upgraded to 6.2a but did not flip the boot partition (or flipped it twice) Glad to hear it is all better now 

I guess best way to check is by binary size or hash (hash may be bad cuz of superpatch though)

-HH


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

My unit is working fine (for now), but I am concerned that the STRING on the bootpage is different than on my other HDVR2 (and different than the strings I am seeing referenced here at TCF.

_bootpage -p_ returns the following;


```
root=/dev/hda4 runideturbo=false
```
Shouldn't it read:

```
root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
```
Should I change it, or leave well enough alone?


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> My unit is working fine (for now), but I am concerned that the STRING on the bootpage is different than on my other HDVR2 (and different than the strings I am seeing referenced here at TCF.
> 
> _bootpage -p_ returns the following;
> 
> ...


Well, the latter is what it looks like on all my S2 Dtivos, but I have seen it boot from hda3/hda4 pair while "root=/dev/hda7" was set. You probably want to at least set upgradesoftware=false as this is supposed to keep it from upgrading and wiping out hacks in the process. However Zipper disables the call home which would stop this from happening anyway. "dsscon=true" seems to refer to satelite connection of some sort. This could be a flag to activate DirecTV stuff (in which case its irrelevant, since yours works now) or it could be a flag to activate downloads from the dish which means in a few weeks you will run out of guide data (I doubt it, but it is possible). I think people who know better than me should answer this, but IMHO you should set it and see what happens. If something goes wrong, you know how to set it back.

BTW, you should(if you have not already) reset the PROM password, so that you can recover without pulling the drive. 

-HH


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Oops...I meant

```
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
```
I didn't mean should I change the root partition from 4 to 7. If I decided to change the string (but keep the same root partition, I can just enter

```
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda
```
Correct?


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> Oops...I meant
> 
> ```
> root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> ...


If you are booting from /dev/hda3 with root on /dev/hda4 - sounds good!

-HH


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

It isn't sticking. After I reboot, it's back to "root=/dev/hda4 runideturbo=false".

I even tried flipping the boot and root partitions to 6 & 7...a bootpage -bp confirmed my settings. After rebooting, I'm getting:

```
6
root=/dev/hda4 runideturbo=false
```
so right now my boot is /dev/hda6 and my root is /dev/hda4...WTF?


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> It isn't sticking. After I reboot, it's back to "root=/dev/hda4 runideturbo=false".
> 
> I even tried flipping the boot and root partitions to 6 & 7...a bootpage -bp confirmed my settings. After rebooting, I'm getting:
> 
> ...


Weird, I wonder if something sets it during boot?

Are you doing the set while booted from CD or on tivo itself?

In any case, to make sure which partition is really root, just type in "mount" and see what is listed for "/"

-HH


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Bingo!

I was actually running on hda6 & 7, but there was a line in my rc.sysinit.author that was changing the bootpage.

everything appears to be working now...except joe won't run. I keep getting

```
Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'
```


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I was actually running on hda6 & 7, but there was a line in my rc.sysinit.author that was changing the bootpage.
> 
> ...


What method did you use to upgrade to 6.2a? BTU's or Slicer or mine?

Sounds like you may need to re-install joe I think there is a joe.tgz that comes with zipper (dont quote me on that though) - meanwhile vi is nice (although somewhat crippled on tivo)

-HH


----------



## Gargoyle557 (Dec 1, 2006)

Martin Tupper said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I was actually running on hda6 & 7, but there was a line in my rc.sysinit.author that was changing the bootpage.
> 
> ...


does /.joerc exist?

I had that problem after running the slicer to upgrade from 6.2 to 6.2a. Just had to mount the old root and copy it over. Also had to copy over /etc/passwd and /etc/groups


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Hichhiker said:


> What method did you use to upgrade to 6.2a? BTU's or Slicer or mine?
> 
> Sounds like you may need to re-install joe I think there is a joe.tgz that comes with zipper (dont quote me on that though) - meanwhile vi is nice (although somewhat crippled on tivo)
> 
> -HH


Slicer.

I untarred joe.tgz via Hackman. Looks like joe's working now, I'll have to check it when I get home.

Many, many thanks for your help.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Gargoyle557 said:


> does /.joerc exist?
> 
> I had that problem after running the slicer to upgrade from 6.2 to 6.2a. Just had to mount the old root and copy it over. Also had to copy over /etc/passwd and /etc/groups


I don't see those in my /etc directory what do they do?

Would I just do the following though telnet while TiVo's running?

```
rw
mkdir /old
mount /dev/hda4 /old
copy /old/etc/passwd /etc/passwd
copy /old/etc/groups /etc/groups
umount /old
ro
```


----------



## Gargoyle557 (Dec 1, 2006)

Martin Tupper said:


> I don't see those in my /etc directory what do they do?
> 
> Would I just do the following though telnet while TiVo's running?
> 
> ...


I made a typo, should have been /etc/group 

They are used for cron to run properly. Check out this post.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Gargoyle557 said:


> I made a typo, should have been /etc/group
> 
> They are used for cron to run properly. Check out this post.


It would take less time to just type in the commands from the linked post.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Finnstang said:


> It would take less time to just type in the commands from the linked post.


But I'd still need to get the file names right


----------

